# New MartialTalk Blog



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2008)

So I broke down and joined the world of professional blogging.

I've launched 3 new blogs which will be updated several times a week.

*The Martial Talk Blog*
"Bob Hubbard, founder of the MartialTalk.com Internet community shares his thoughts on the martial arts, and advice for students and school owners."
http://martialtalk.blogspot.com/
*
Martial Art Photography*
"Photos and Thoughts of and on Martial Arts Photography by Bob Hubbard"
http://martialartphotos.blogspot.com/
*
Bob Hubbard on the Internet*
"Articles and Commentary by Bob Hubbard on web site development, marketing, and operation, as well as other assorted internet related issues."
http://rustaz.blogspot.com/


I'll be doing at least 1 solid article for each blog every week, with additional content planned. I'm currently planning on a couple of additional blogs as well, and want to thank Shesulsa for planting the bug in my ear to finally figure out this whole 'blogging' thing. 

I'll also be looking for some "guest bloggers" to feature from time to time.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2008)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2008)

Good for you BOB

I'll actualy have to read a blog page now


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bests of luck Bob


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Luck have a good time with it..


----------

